# Any tricks or gotcha's on 03 Passat oil change?



## teddydog (Nov 16, 2006)

I have an 03 Passat 4Motion Wagon with the 2.8L V6. I'm tired of paying absurd prices for synthetic oil changes, so I'm going to do this myself for the first time this weekend (first time on THIS vehicle). I do a lot of my own other car maintenance and repair and have a full range of tools, so no issue there.
--Are there any particular tricks or hassles with this car?
--I know there is an under-engine splash shield--does it need to be removed completely, just loosened or is there and access door to the oild pan and filter? 
--Where is the filter located on the engine?
--Can this be done readily with the car on the ground, or does it need to be ramped or jacked and put on stands?
Thanks for any tips to speed things along.
Rob


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.passatworld.com/for...56842


----------



## teddydog (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks! That's what I wanted. The specifics about removing the underbody shield are great.
Rob


----------

